# mefos lachs in norwegen



## testi (13. November 2006)

hallo,

ich möchte im kommenden sommer juni/juli richtung norwegen fahren. dort möchte ich auf mefos angeln nach möglichkeit keine teure flußkarte erwerben.
kann mir jemand einen tipp geben
im voraus danke


----------



## havkat (13. November 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*

Moin testi!

Wo in Norwegen?

Das (gutes) Lachsangeln in Norg teuer sein muss, ist ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil.


----------



## testi (14. November 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*

bin im kommenden urlaub mobil, da ich mit einem womo unterwegs bin.


----------



## havkat (14. November 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*

Lachsfischen ohne Karte dürfte kaum möglich sein.

Wenn du mehrere Gewässer abreisen willst, solltest du dir vorher einen Routenplan zurecht legen und Karten vorbestellen.

Empfehlenswert und schonend für den Geldbeutel sind z. B. die südlichen Flüsse ind Vest-Agder und Rogaland.

Klick mich an!


----------



## Matzinger (14. November 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*



havkat schrieb:


> Lachsfischen ohne Karte dürfte kaum möglich sein.
> 
> Wenn du mehrere Gewässer abreisen willst, solltest du dir vorher einen Routenplan zurecht legen und Karten vorbestellen.
> 
> ...



Yupp. Otra, Mandalselva, etc.. Irgendwo ist mein Bericht im Board. Kannst ja mal bei mir unter Beiträge schauen, da gibbet dann einige Infos für Dich.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. November 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*

Hey Testi .. check THIS out !

 basti


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*

Farsund Fjord: viele gute Meerforellen ohne Lizenz fangbar - sofern ihr die Sperrzone vor den Mündungen einhaltet. Schleppangeln beste Methode.


----------



## Klausi2000 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: mefos lachs in norwegen*

Moin testi,
wenn du mit einem WoMo unterwegs bist, steht dir oft wahrscheinlich kein Boot zur Verfügung ... gute Möglichkeiten im Süden vom Ufer aus kenn ich nur in Hamresanden, da bleibt dir aber nur die Flußkarte ... oder du kommt hoch nach Nordschweden da haben wir aber "bloß" Lachse - Tageskarte 24h => 11€ was ich fair finde / WoMo Stellplatz mit Strom 17€/Nacht und riesige 
Fische. 





Ansonsten hast du fast überall wo Flüsse ins Meer gehen die Chance auf mefos oder Lachse ... aber ohne Boot ... und die Mündungsbereiche der Flüsse sind ja auch oft tabu ... 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------

